# WOOHOO! Murphy the red German Prince has his first title!



## Countryboy

Well that's sumthin' to be proud of eh, Cherie! 

It sounds like yr Murphy has some very dedicated owners.


----------



## outwest

I tried hard to find out what the title was. But, alas, it was all in a foreign language. He is a "Bundes jugend sieger", which you already pointed out. Do you know what it is exactly? 

Murphy looks great!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

outwest said:


> I tried hard to find out what the title was. But, alas, it was all in a foreign language. He is a "Bundes jugend sieger", which you already pointed out. Do you know what it is exactly?
> 
> Murphy looks great!


I am not 100 % certain, but the way I understood it, there is only one of these presented a year. It did garner him another point toward his youth Championship but I think this is more a prestige win. It also occurred at one of the biggest shows in their nation, which is pretty exciting too! Can you Google translate what you found? I am uber curious what exactly this is too.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Countryboy said:


> Well that's sumthin' to be proud of eh, Cherie!
> 
> It sounds like yr Murphy has some very dedicated owners.


Thank you Frank! This boy's Mommy is fantastic! She is keen, eager, determined. I am as proud as I can possibly be of their union and all they are accomplishing and working toward!


----------



## Indiana

What a very gorgeous boy, you SHOULD be very proud!


----------



## plumcrazy

Google translate says that "Bundes jugend sieger" is "Federal Youth Winner".

Lucy and I are very proud of her little brother! :lol: He's definitely a Hottie-McHotHot!! :beauty:


----------



## Countryboy

outwest said:


> I tried hard to find out what the title was. But, alas, it was all in a foreign language. He is a "Bundes jugend sieger", which you already pointed out. Do you know what it is exactly?


Hmmmmm... It says here that "Bundes jugend sieger" translates into "Eats Toys for Breakfast". But maybe my translation program is wonky, eh?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

LMAO!! Countryboy, I nearly shot ginger ale out of my nose! THAT is hilarious!

Another German breeder on FB said in one of her posts that this particular dog show is not ONE of the biggest, it IS the biggest. She very excitedly pointed out to Janett and I that this win now qualifies Murphy to attend Crufts. I do not know if this is factual, but have to assume with her being a breeder that she would not mention it if it weren't. I have no idea if this is inn the cards, and I would never pressure Janett or ask her to go, but as his breeder, it is very exciting to think he could be there if all the planets aligned correctly.


----------



## roulette

*Wow!*

This is huge! You must be on cloud nine- so thrilling to see one of your babies reach their full potential.. I can't imagine how proud you must be of your boy, as my heart has grown just reading about your fortune... no emoticon for this!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

These arrived to my email while I lay sleeping. With the time difference between Janett and I, we have teensy little windows where we can celebrate together and yap about this. I thought these pictures were so sweet.


----------



## Countryboy

I see that dogs compete at Crufts by invitation only. So it could happen, eh?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Indiana said:


> What a very gorgeous boy, you SHOULD be very proud!


Thank you so much! Yes, I am proud beyond measure. I am fully aware of what an incredible blessing it was the day Murphy's Mom decided to contact me. She is a dream owner. She has this guy involved in so much, and he is so even keeled because of his constant exposure to new things.

On top of him being shown and doing his S&R training, he is now enjoying playing "Uncle" to an adorable litter of parti's Janett bred. It also makes me proud to see this sweet hairy soul, in the whelping box with the babies, playing with them, sharing toys with them, cleaning bums...never losing his cool while they climb all over him. He is just a gem of a boy and Mommy is an answer to prayer, for any breeder.


----------



## cavon

I loved that boy from the moment you first posted his picture!!!

BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND JANETT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2719

_*
Das sind fantastische Neuigkeiten! Sie müssen so stolz sein!
*_

(That is fantastic news! You must be so proud!)


----------



## plumcrazy

Countryboy said:


> I see that dogs compete at Crufts by invitation only. So it could happen, eh?


:lol: ound: :lol: You must be Canadian, eh??? :lol: Sorry, just that I'm fresh from a visit to your marvelous country and I've had native Canadians tell me that they "do NOT" say eh a lot... Uh... This American begs to differ! :lol: It usually just slips out in conversation - and I'm pretty sure the utterer doesn't know it's been uttered... but to see it in print makes me think you knew you were typing it (or did it just slip out??) 

Yes, it would be exciting if Murphy was invited to Crufts! His big sister, Lucybug, and I would be on cloud 9!!

Carry on, eh? *giggle*


----------



## Countryboy

plumcrazy said:


> It usually just slips out in conversation - and I'm pretty sure the utterer doesn't know it's been uttered... but to see it in print makes me think you knew you were typing it (or did it just slip out??)


Oh yeah, Plum.  Don't let the rest of them Hosers kid u . . or themselves. It slips out and we don't even know it. The accepted explanation is that it invites a response . . . turns a monologue into a dialogue. We're far to polite to make a definitive statement without giving u an invitation to respond with yr views. 

But we also don't much call ourselves Canucks. REAL Canadians would be Hosers, or Hoseheads. 

Toronto, if u grew up there, rhymes with Donna . . so T'rawnna is proper, or even T'rawnno is OK. But if y'all pronounce the 2nd 't', we know yr from somewhere else. It's a dead giveaway!  lol


----------



## plumcrazy

Like Nawlins (New Orleans) or Sanazay (San Jose) in the US!! I have to admit I pronounce the 2nd "t" in Toronto! :lol:


----------



## Chagall's mom

*Congratulations!!*:cheers2: It's really a special delight to have followed Murphy as a wee baby in your care and to know he's gone on to be such a superstar! Savor the pleasure, you earned it! He looks amazing!!


----------



## ekbaby734

*Congrats!!!! *:congrats:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

plumcrazy said:


> Google translate says that "Bundes jugend sieger" is "Federal Youth Winner".
> 
> Lucy and I are very proud of her little brother! :lol: He's definitely a Hottie-McHotHot!! :beauty:


Isn't he though? Could you tell last night when you called I was just the teensiest bit excited??? I just about fell over when the post came up on FB titled "Surprise, surprise". That little dickens never even told me they were doing a show this past weekend. So it was a BIG surprise! Well, you tell Lucy that Murphy is proud of her, because he does not have a Rally Novice title and she does!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Countryboy said:


> I see that dogs compete at Crufts by invitation only. So it could happen, eh?


Well, no pressure on Janett to go, but England and Germany aren't that far apart, so you never know, eh? Believe me, if they decide to go, you folks will hear all about it! ( Be still, my beating heart!!!)


----------



## Countryboy

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> England and Germany aren't that far apart, so you never know, eh? Believe me, if they decide to go, you folks will hear all about it!


England and Germany are just a hop skip and jump . . . muuuch easier than gettin' from Ontario to the wilds of North Dakota, eh? 

And I'll trade ya. I'll listen politely to yr 'Tales of Crufts' . . . in whatever detail u care to supply. In PF or Fb . . . and not hide ya. 

As long as yr prepared to comment nicely on an endless stream of pix of my grandpuppies . . sometime next Spring, hopefully.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

roulette said:


> This is huge! You must be on cloud nine- so thrilling to see one of your babies reach their full potential.. I can't imagine how proud you must be of your boy, as my heart has grown just reading about your fortune... no emoticon for this!


That is so kind. Thanks very much. I have wanted one of my puppies in Europe for a while now, and when I was approached by Murphy's Mom, we did not have enough females, and she had wanted a girl. I suggested she consider a boy and she has never looked back. They have such an incredible bond. I knew before she came for him that she was going to put him into search and rescue, but the idea of conformation showing was not something we had discussed. When Janett broached the idea, I was delighted, but not sure she'd like the coat maintenance on a show dog. But, bless her heart, she has never so much as grumbled about it, even though she is a full time CSI in Berlin and has other dogs and cats too. So, this is all a dream come true for me. Something unexpected that has turned out so wonderful. I would be thrilled with a pup with a Search and Rescue title, which he will have soon, but a conformation title is like the sundae and this latest honour like a great big cherry on top!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

cavon said:


> I loved that boy from the moment you first posted his picture!!!
> 
> BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU AND JANETT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL!!! Yes, you have had a thing for the wee man with the black collar from the day they were born. Thank you so much Crystal! It is all pretty thrilling, as you well know!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

truelovepoodles said:


> _*
> Das sind fantastische Neuigkeiten! Sie müssen so stolz sein!
> *_
> 
> (That is fantastic news! You must be so proud!)



Thanks you so much Sherry! I am proud beyond measure!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

plumcrazy said:


> :lol: ound: :lol: You must be Canadian, eh??? :lol: Sorry, just that I'm fresh from a visit to your marvelous country and I've had native Canadians tell me that they "do NOT" say eh a lot... Uh... This American begs to differ! :lol: It usually just slips out in conversation - and I'm pretty sure the utterer doesn't know it's been uttered... but to see it in print makes me think you knew you were typing it (or did it just slip out??)
> 
> Yes, it would be exciting if Murphy was invited to Crufts! His big sister, Lucybug, and I would be on cloud 9!!
> 
> Carry on, eh? *giggle*


Teehee! Oh you darned kids! 

Do I say eh a lot? I didn't think I did, but did catch myself a couple of times while you were here.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Countryboy said:


> Oh yeah, Plum.  Don't let the rest of them Hosers kid u . . or themselves. It slips out and we don't even know it. The accepted explanation is that it invites a response . . . turns a monologue into a dialogue. We're far to polite to make a definitive statement without giving u an invitation to respond with yr views.
> 
> But we also don't much call ourselves Canucks. REAL Canadians would be Hosers, or Hoseheads.
> 
> Toronto, if u grew up there, rhymes with Donna . . so T'rawnna is proper, or even T'rawnno is OK. But if y'all pronounce the 2nd 't', we know yr from somewhere else. It's a dead giveaway!  lol


I like this explanation for the "eh" we apparently so often use. We do get accused out being excessively polite so it makes sense. I heard a joke once...How do you get ten Canadians to get out of a pool? You ask them to get out of the pool....

I find after not living in T'rawnna for so long, I now pronounce the second T! Dag burn it!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Chagall's mom said:


> *Congratulations!!*:cheers2: It's really a special delight to have followed Murphy as a wee baby in your care and to know he's gone on to be such a superstar! Savor the pleasure, you earned it! He looks amazing!!


Thank you so much! I am glad you all have been able to follow this litter from day one, and now get to share in the excitement when someone accomplishes something like this. Murphy is indeed somewhat of a superstar. He has caused quite a stir in Europe because he is so handsome and his colour is so incredible. We are savouring it. This kind of stuff doesn't happen every day in the reds.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs

Dear Cherie, Janett and Murphy CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Wow talk about being on cloud nine.

The FEI championship is much harder to obtain than a Canadian Championship. 

A big celebration should happen now that Murphy can attend Crufts. Shall we all come to your house Cherie? LOL

I send cyber steak for Murphy and cyber champange for Janett. What a great job!

Cherie I will buy you a tims. VBG

It might be this boys first title but I betcha it won't be his last. Congratulations again to Arreau as his breeder and Janett as his owner.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

ekbaby734 said:


> *Congrats!!!! *:congrats:


Thank you VERY much!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Countryboy said:


> England and Germany are just a hop skip and jump . . . muuuch easier than gettin' from Ontario to the wilds of North Dakota, eh?
> 
> And I'll trade ya. I'll listen politely to yr 'Tales of Crufts' . . . in whatever detail u care to supply. In PF or Fb . . . and not hide ya.
> 
> As long as yr prepared to comment nicely on an endless stream of pix of my grandpuppies . . sometime next Spring, hopefully.


Frank...you would HIDE me??? Sniff...sniff! Okay...good deal, but you have to comment periodically on my Tales of Crufts! I LOVE PUPPIES, so this is a snap!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Rayah-QualitySPs said:


> Dear Cherie, Janett and Murphy CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Wow talk about being on cloud nine.
> 
> The FEI championship is much harder to obtain than a Canadian Championship.
> 
> A big celebration should happen now that Murphy can attend Crufts. Shall we all come to your house Cherie? LOL
> 
> I send cyber steak for Murphy and cyber champange for Janett. What a great job!
> 
> Cherie I will buy you a tims. VBG
> 
> It might be this boys first title but I betcha it won't be his last. Congratulations again to Arreau as his breeder and Janett as his owner.


Thank you!! We are pretty pumped! He isn't a Champion yet, but I have every confidence it is just around the corner. This title he just got is a pretty big deal according to my European FB friends. When are we going to get together for Timmies my Friend???

Hey, if he does attend Crufts, you are darned tootin'...another gathering at my place for sure!!!


----------



## plumcrazy

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> When are we going to get together for Timmies my Friend???


HEEEYYYYYYY!!!!!! WHAT ABOUT ME???! :lol: I'd tell you to get a large ice cap for me Cherie, but you wouldn't enjoy it as much as I would - so have a pumpkin spice tea for me instead (sigh... I miss Tim's...) :lol:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

plumcrazy said:


> HEEEYYYYYYY!!!!!! WHAT ABOUT ME???! :lol: I'd tell you to get a large ice cap for me Cherie, but you wouldn't enjoy it as much as I would - so have a pumpkin spice tea for me instead (sigh... I miss Tim's...) :lol:


LOL! Already??? You guys should open a Tim's franchise in Bismarck! It might be like winning the lottery. Get those oil field workers hooked on ice caps and Timbits...oh yeah baby...I can see it now...rolling in the dough!

I'm afraid the pumpkin spice isn't going to be around much longer, so it will be back to Earl Grey.

You've got it bad girl! We got Janett hooked while she was here too. She'll be looking forward to coming for her next puppy and turning into the first Tim's we come to and getting her little fix.


----------



## plumcrazy

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> ...and turning into the first Tim's we come to and getting her little fix.


... So it's a good thing you have one, like, what? Every BLOCK!!! ound: If we owned a Tim's (speaking of ROLLING in the dough) I'd be ROLLING through the door after all the ice caps and B.E.L.T.s I can consume!!! Evil, I tell you... Evil!!


----------



## Keithsomething

Congratulations Cherie, Janett, and most of all Murphy!!!  Like Cavon said, Murphy was my favourite from birth! and I can't wait to see what else he has in store for everyone ^_^


----------



## outwest

I am still working on figuring it out, but from what I can gather, it appears his title is the top young dog at the biggest dog show in Germany including all the breeds, not just poodles. Whoa. That IS a big deal. I will continue to search for clarification, but I believe that is it. 

I think Germany is one of the countries that the dogs have to be at least two years old to be a champion (not like the US where they can get it before they are fully grown). I will continue to hunt it out because it is interesting. My sister lived in Berlin and I visited her a number of times. Berlin is an awesome dog city! Dogs are allowed most everywhere and can be off leash in all the forests. 

And we think our titles are confusing?

GERMAN TITLES & RATINGS
* Used farther back in pedigrees to save room and denotes kkl-l or kkl-II. 
Before a dog's name, indicates dog has been surveyed and approved for breeding. 
a "a" stamp indicating the dog's hips have been evaluated and fall within limits 
considered acceptable for breeding 
A Ausreichend Sufficient show or performance rating 
AD Ausdauerpruefung Endurance title (test includes a 12-mile run & simple obedience test) 
Angekoert Recommended for breeding 
BH German Companion Dog Must precede SchH I The BH Test Explained 
BlH Blindenhund Blind guide dog 
DH Diensthund Service dog 
FH Fahrtenhund Most advanced tracking title awarded by the SV 
G Gut Good show or performance rating 
GRH Grenzenhund Border patrol dog 
HGH Herdengebrauchshund Herding dog 
IPO I, II, III International Prufungorden (internaltional working tests)
Sch III according to the international rules 
KKL I Koerklasse I Especially recommended for breeding 
KKL II Koerklasse II Suitable for breeding 
KrH Kriegshund War dog 
Lbz Lebenszeit Breed surveyed for lifetime 
M Mangelhaft Faulty show or performance rating 
PDH Polizei Dienst Hund Working Police dog 
PSP Polizeischutzhundprufung Police protection dog 
SchH I, II, III Schutzhund Obedience, tracking, and protection titles 
SG Sehr Gut Very Good show or performance rating; The maximum rating any dog can have without a Schutzhund title; highest rating obtainable by dogs under 2 years old or at USA SchH shows 
VP A puppy title meaning Very Promising 
P A puppy title meaning Promising 
LP A puppy title meaning Less Promising 
U Ungenugend Unsatisfactory show or performance rating 
V Vorzuglich Excellent show or performance rating - dog must minimally have a SchH 1 title 
VA Vorzuglich-Auslese Excellent Select show rating at Sieger show; highest award obtainable by a German show dog; can only be awarded to an outstanding conformation dog with at least a SchH 2 title; 
typically awarded to 12-15 dogs and bitches each year 
VH Vorhanden Sufficient show or performance rating 
ZB Zuchtbewertung Conformation show rating 
ZH I, II Zollhund I, II Customs dog 
ZPr Zuchtpruefung Passed a breed survey, recommended for breeding 
CACIB European International Champion Bundesieger Working Dog Champion of the Year (Leistungssieger) 
Europameister World Champion SchH III dog 
Hutesiger Herding Dog Champion at German herding dog championship 
Leistungssieger Working Dog Champion of the Year (Bundesieger) 
Preishuten Sieger Sheepherding Champion of the Year 
Sieger Grand Victor title at the German Sieger show 
Siegerin Highest Sieger bitch title Dogs are also rated and must achieve an G (good), SG (very good), V (excellent), or VA (excellent select) rating to be breed, as well as hip certification and a working degree.


----------



## outwest

I figured it out!

His title means he was the top (sieger) young (Junge) dog of all breeds at this German (bundes or federal) show, not just poodles. 

The Bundessiegerschau is the top dog show in Germany, like the Westminster is in the US and Crufts is in England. 

SGR (Sieger or Siegerin) - Highest placed dog title at the German Sieger show 

I believe there was a top adult dog, too, but Murphy was the top young dog. 

Whoa. That IS a big deal.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

outwest said:


> I figured it out!
> 
> His title means he was the top (sieger) young (Junge) dog of all breeds at this German (bundes or federal) show, not just poodles.
> 
> The Bundessiegerschau is the top dog show in Germany, like the Westminster is in the US and Crufts is in England.
> 
> SGR (Sieger or Siegerin) - Highest placed dog title at the German Sieger show
> 
> I believe there was a top adult dog, too, but Murphy was the top young dog.
> 
> Whoa. That IS a big deal.


REALLY?? I was already impressed and now?????? HOLY CANNOLI!

You are correct. In most of the European countries the young ones can receive a Youth Championship, but are not considered champions until they have received points at at least two years of age. It is so confusing! I have not yet figured our how the majors in the US work and am now trying to grasp this too. YIKES!!!:alberteinstein:


----------



## bigredpoodle

Congratulations Cherie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## papoodles

*Congratulations!*

What wonderful news for you!
You must be over the moon


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

bigredpoodle said:


> Congratulations Cherie!!!!!!!!!


Thanks very much Sheryl!


----------



## NOLA Standards

Wonderful news!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

papoodles said:


> What wonderful news for you!
> You must be over the moon


Thank you very much! Oh yes!!! I am still walking on air! The biggest treat about all of this, is when Murphy's Mommy first contacted me, a conformation career wasn't even being discussed. It was all about Search and Rescue, which was an enormous thrill, knowing one of my pups could be helping out like that. Then as he matured a bit, Janett decided to give it a whirl and Murphy loves it. So this is such a great big blessing, I cannot even explain it!


----------



## Ruth

Congrats, Cherie! He's beautiful.


----------



## Trillium

I've got to say I'm miffed about him. If I'd seen a pic of him and not known who he was I'd have been calling you with one of our many "look at this stud" conversations. Then when we looked at the pedigree (assuming he wasn't related)we'd have still been happy. (an almost unheard of thing) But no he has to be Betty Jo and Jenny's brother. Darn!!!

He is gorgeous though!! Congrats!!! Its so exciting!! Betty Jo and Jenny are proud of their little brother.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

NOLA Standards said:


> Wonderful news!


Thank you very much!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Ruth said:


> Congrats, Cherie! He's beautiful.


Thank you Ruth! We are all pretty smitten with Murphy, for so many reasons. His soul is as beautiful as he is on the outside.


----------



## MurphyRedGermanBoy

With tears in my eyes I read all your lovely comments and congratulations on my beloved red Prince Murphy. 
THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH for your kind words, I can not express how much I appreciate that.
I'm so very happy to be blessed with this amazing boy and I'm so glad to be able to make YOU so happy and proud, Cherie! It is an honour to own one of your precious puppies. Thank you so much my friend for entrusting him to me.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Oh my goodness Janett, you are every breeder's dream come true! I could not be happier that Murphy is with you, and could not be more proud of all you have done and continue to do with him. Please keep us all posted on Murphy's search and rescue work. Videos of him working would knock my socks off. Keep up the good work. What a team.


----------

